# Circuito MKIII M31



## wrossi25 (Oct 5, 2014)

Hola necesito saber si alguien sabe el nombre de los circuitos integrados del procesador de audio M31 MKIII con codificador estereo. Estos desgraciados los borraron.

Gracias ...


----------



## elgriego (Oct 5, 2014)

Hola wrossi25,Eso se llama, evitar que me lo copien

Que integrados son los que te quitan el sueño,describimelos y te paso la data de los mismos,Seran los ca3080????


Saludos.


----------



## elmito2 (Oct 6, 2014)

bueno yo te paso la parte del procesador espero te sirva lo arme ase mucho tiempo funciono bien aunque tiene mucho agudo, sera cosa d*E *modificar algo y solo lo arme sin la entrada para XRL, tal ves fue eso


----------



## wrossi25 (Oct 8, 2014)

elmito2 dijo:


> bueno yo te paso la parte del procesador espero te sirva lo arme ase mucho tiempo funciono bien aunque tiene mucho agudo, sera cosa d*E *modificar algo y solo lo arme sin la entrada para XRL, tal ves fue eso



Gracias, te consulto: ¿que programa es el que me habre .lay?

Necesito los numero de los integrados de las plaquitas chiquitas que estan soldados.


----------



## elmito2 (Oct 8, 2014)

Todos son tl072 y tl074 salvo uno pequeño que es ca3080, el programa que abre es sprint layout v5


----------



## kakemarake (Oct 8, 2014)

hola estoy intentando montarlo te pongo una imagen para si me puedes decir los puntos que he señalado donde van  gracias


----------



## elmito2 (Oct 8, 2014)

A las tarjetas pequeñas


----------



## kakemarake (Oct 8, 2014)

una vez puesta   coinciden con los agujeros,  otra pregunta la alimentacion de cuantos voltios gracias


----------



## elgriego (Oct 8, 2014)

Hola kakemarake, Lleva fuente partida,+/-,lo podes alimentar desde 12v,y hasta 15v.

Saludos.


----------



## elmito2 (Oct 8, 2014)

Solo 12 y -12 regulados


----------



## kakemarake (Oct 8, 2014)

perdona que sea tan pesado ,es que he puesto una plaquita encima del la placa base y solo coinciden los cuatro agujeros , los otros miramelos si puedes que no se donde van gracias otra vez


----------



## elmito2 (Oct 8, 2014)

Bueno lo arme ase mucho tiempo y no me acuerdo muy bien, de algunas tarjetas no todos van a lo agujeros pero mejor subo mas fotos para q*UE* los veas


----------



## wrossi25 (Oct 8, 2014)

Hola, Gracias. Son esas plaquitas. Que integrados son? Son seis plaquitas. Me falta saber que integrado es



Ok, me pasarias el de la placa codigo stereo? Ya lo abri gracias


----------



## elmito2 (Oct 8, 2014)

Son TL072 TL074 y el q*UE* remplace por smd es CA3080


----------



## kakemarake (Oct 8, 2014)

hola no puedo encontrar si va un componente o algo en los puntos que señalo en el rectangulo de color naranja gracias


----------



## elmito2 (Oct 8, 2014)

Va alas tarjetas pequeñas  son 6


----------



## kakemarake (Oct 8, 2014)

mira estado mirando y veo unas flechas rojas veo 7 seran 7conexiones  las que van a la placa me imagino ,que cuatro de la plaquita pequenña coincide con la placa base , los otros iran con cablecillos
hasta los agujeros?



y de  las plaquitas pequeñas hay algunas con menos conexiones es posible


----------



## elmito2 (Oct 8, 2014)

Exacto son siete los q*UE* van a cada targeta pequeña, son 3 tarjetas por canal, bajos medio y agudo, cada banda es diferente en algunos no lleva diodos en la parte inferior, hay dos puentes q*UE* no debe chocar o otros componentes solo debe caer a los pads .
En la tarjeta 4 en la parte inferior dice 1n4148*2 tienes q*UE* puentear dos diodos en ese lugar van 6 diodos 4 arriba y 2abajo. el la tarjeta 5 son 4 abajo y 2 arriba  , en la 3 no lleva diodos . tienes q*UE* tener mucho cuidado en estas tarjetas es algo complicado  te lo buscare la foto del original no tengo de la q*UE* arme


----------



## kakemarake (Oct 8, 2014)

ok muchas gracias tengo ganas de practicar y estudiar un poco el circuito


----------



## elgriego (Oct 8, 2014)

Hola Colega elmito2,Te felicito por el trabajo que te tomaste en realizar las placas del procesador,realmente un laburo impresionante,Ya que vos subiste tan desinteresadamente,semejante trabajo,Yo voy a realizar un humilde aporte ,se trata del circuito de la placa principal y de los filtros de octava,Se abre con Livewire,creo que lo copie sin errores ,ustedes chequeenlo y juzguenlo,Espero les sea de utilidad.

Atte El Griego.


----------



## kakemarake (Oct 9, 2014)

hola griego si lo he estado testeando y parece muy bien , el esquema parece todo correcto gracias,seguire momtando seguro que funcionara


----------



## elmito2 (Oct 10, 2014)

aquí les paso algunos detalles mas para que lo puedan realizar


----------



## wrossi25 (Oct 10, 2014)

Te funciona reemplazando el ca3080 por el tl082? es lo mismo?


----------



## elmito2 (Oct 10, 2014)

no funcionara con otro


----------



## kakemarake (Oct 10, 2014)

ya lo veo todo mas claro,  cuando lo montastes se notaba la diferencia de calidad ,menudo trabajazo
que lleva el diseño, y me imagino que esta hecho sobre el original


----------



## kakemarake (Oct 11, 2014)

he visto unas resistencias que no coinciden en valor estan marcadas  una es de 6k8  y la otra de 68k cual sera la buena?[/ATTACH]


----------



## elgriego (Oct 11, 2014)

Hola, Efectivamente ,la que va de la pata 3 del tl072 a +b es de 68k.

Saludos.


----------



## elmito2 (Oct 11, 2014)

Para mañana se los veo ahora estoy muy ocupado


----------



## kakemarake (Oct 11, 2014)

bueno voy poniendo las diferencias que voy encontrando para ver despues cual es la que hay que poner en otro encontre una 3k3 y en otra 33k[/ATTACH]



y esta sera de 22k  y esta de 3k3 cual sera la correcta


----------



## kakemarake (Oct 11, 2014)

pongo las diferencias que encuentro


----------



## elgriego (Oct 12, 2014)

Hola kakemarake,Aca tenes unas fotos de la placa original.



Pd Valen mas la imagenes ,que mil palabras.

Saludos.


----------



## kakemarake (Oct 12, 2014)

hola te he marcado en un circulo que no tengo muy claro unas de las plaquitas lleva un corte en la pista y una resistencia , no se como va y de que valor  gracias


----------



## elmito2 (Oct 15, 2014)

El corte también va en el otro canal mas la resistencia solo va en una tarjeta y también se ve bien allí los valores correctos de las resistencias de la  tarjeta


----------



## kakemarake (Oct 15, 2014)

hola señalo unos circulos en teoria esos puntos veo que no estan ni solados y deberian de ir al 
agc es correcto


----------



## elmito2 (Oct 15, 2014)

Es muy extraño debería ir soldado a la targeta de abajo, te lo revisar e para mañana o q*UE* nos ayude el compañero elgriego

En la targeta que ise le puse 2 pads donde termina el resistor de 100k y de allí va a la targeta grande, en el original la resistencia de 100k va directo a la targeta grande menos en la que  lleva la resistencia de 6.8M.
En todo caso la tarjeta que ise esta bien


----------



## kakemarake (Oct 16, 2014)

en todas las plaquitas van todos los diodos igual que donde te marco es lo que me falta por saver la placa donde va la resistenia de 6.8 mg  cual es la de graves medios  o agudos
aunque me imagino que estaran en orden como en el original  saludos


----------



## elmito2 (Oct 16, 2014)

En el archivo datos.rar  están los detalles de los diodos


----------



## elgriego (Oct 16, 2014)

Buenas tardes,La resistencia de 6,8M ,Esta puesta en una de las placas de graves, desde la salida de la r de 150k,que va al Agc, al comun de la alimentacion,Evidentemente es algun tipo de modificacion interna de la fabrica,para modificar la respuesta,del sistema. Es comun ,En lo procesadores de esta firma ,encontrar ,modificaciones varias. kakemarake, si lo armas como lo posteo el colega elmito2,Sin estas modificaciones ,tendria que funcionar de una,en todo caso ,si no funciona como se espera ,entre todos, te ayudaremos a que llegues a buen puerto.

Saludos.


----------



## kakemarake (Oct 16, 2014)

perdona pero no veo ninguna en el agc de 150k   solo de 100k


----------



## elgriego (Oct 16, 2014)

Hola kakemarake,En algunas versiones ,como en las fotos que subi,Utilizan en la placa de graves ,150k,100k en la de medios,y 33k en los agudos.

Saludos.


----------



## elmito2 (Oct 21, 2014)

Alguien podría explicar cual es la forma de ajustarlo o pasar el manual.


----------



## elgriego (Oct 21, 2014)

elmito2 dijo:


> Alguien podría explicar cual es la forma de ajustarlo o pasar el manual.



Hola elmito,No tiene ningun ajuste,Los presets,quedan en posicion central,El Unico ajuste se realiza desde la consola,se ingresa la señal al borde de la saturacion, ,poniendo el master al maximo,y se ajustan los potes de entrada,hasta que los led del indicador, prendan 3 led y el 4  parpadee con el golpe de la cancion,una ves,logrado este ajuste,se normaliza la consola a 0db y se vuelven a ajustar los potes de entrada hasta repetir la misma condicion anterior ,es decir 3 led prendidos,y que el 4 parpadee con los golpes de la cancion.
Ese es el ajuste recomendado por el fabricante,por supuesto luego habrá que ajustar el nivel de modulacion en el transmisor.

Saludos.






			
				kakemarake dijo:
			
		

> yo todavia no lo he montado como suena cuando se pone en marcha quiero decir si hace algo alguna diferencia



Hola Kamerake,El sonido obtenido es agradable,Realza bastante la modulacion,y evita la saturacion,Para un equipo analogico,que no  es dsp,ni nada por el estilo,cumple con las espectativas de la mayoria ,en relacion a su costo ,prestacion,Y sino ,comprate un Orban o Un Solidine 

http://monsterfm.com/tech/optimod.htm

http://www.solidynepro.com/indexahtmlp_pro362,p.htm

Saludos.


----------



## yamil2009 (Abr 19, 2015)

Alguien ya termino de montar este procesador?
ya que como dejaron el hilo ya sin comentarios, seria buena saber si los amigos terminaron su montaje, ademas de comentarnos como les ha funcionado.
gracias!


----------



## elgriego (Abr 19, 2015)

Hola yamil2009,Yo arme varios,y funcionan dentro de las espectativas.

He Aqui, las fotos del engend.... Digo Prototipo.

Saludos.


----------



## yamil2009 (Abr 19, 2015)

Muy bien amigo elgriego, te ha quedado bien al parecer, alguna observacion, aclaracion, o algo relevante que hayas visto del procesador que debamos tomar en cuenta para armarlo?
gracias!


----------



## kakemarake (Abr 21, 2015)

se save algo de el estrereo que utiliza mkIII ,  o la separacion de canales , yo monte el pira cz
pero no se si es mejor , el de mk


----------



## elgriego (Abr 21, 2015)

Hola kakemarake,El codificador que utiliza este equipo,es muy sencillo,y basa su funcionamiento en el Mod Balanceado Mc1496,Es un diseño ,que para los estandares actuales,podriamos considerar ruidoso,y obsoleto.

Saludos.


----------



## kakemarake (Abr 21, 2015)

me gustaria montar para probar con el mc1496  hay algun pcb gracias


----------



## elgriego (Abr 21, 2015)

Tenes Varios!!!,Aca tenes Uno.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-fm-stereo-mc1496-87752/

Saludos.


----------



## piojo (May 7, 2015)

hola a todos ,  si alguno de los amigos que armo el procesador podría subir el pcb  del mismo se lo agradecería en otro tema esta el fotolito que subió otro colega pero no da las medidas de la placa y no se si será igual esta versión  de antemano muchas gracias !!!


----------



## elgriego (May 8, 2015)

Hola piojo,en el siguiente link el colega elmito2,subio la imformacion y diseño de las placas.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/circuito-mkiii-m31-123088/

Vas A necesitar el Sprint-Layout 5.0 ,para abrirlos.


Saludos.


----------



## jcondori (Nov 26, 2015)

Hola chicos alguien tendra el circuito de M31 el codificador stereo? gracias


----------



## elgriego (Nov 26, 2015)

Hola jcondori,del homologado o el tradicional.


saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 27, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola jcondori,del homologado o el tradicional.
> 
> 
> saludos.



Personalmente me encantaria puder mirar los dos     
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jcondori (Nov 27, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola jcondori,del homologado o el tradicional.
> 
> 
> saludos.



Hola ELGRIEGO mira necesito el circuito del codificador STEREO tradicional si podes compartir ambos seria genial ya que tengo un procesador con codificador pero con componentes faltantes y con los cables cortados la idea es colocar los componentes que faltan y reparar las pistas que estan dañadas y conectar los cables mil gracias chicos


----------



## elmito2 (Nov 27, 2015)

Me sumó al pedido sólo mera curiosidad


----------



## elgriego (Nov 27, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Personalmente me encantaria puder mirar los dos
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Hola amigo Daniel, No te mande todo el manual escaneado del equipo homologado M31,con el procesador y el encoder tambien ?

Saludos.





jcondori dijo:


> Hola ELGRIEGO mira necesito el circuito del codificador STEREO tradicional si podes compartir ambos seria genial ya que tengo un procesador con codificador pero con componentes faltantes y con los cables cortados la idea es colocar los componentes que faltan y reparar las pistas que estan dañadas y conectar los cables mil gracias chicos



Hola nunca me tome el trabajo de levantar ese circuito ,igualmente voy a tratar de revisar mis papeles ,para ver si tome alguna nota que pueda servirte de referencia.

y encima no tengo ninguno de esos en este momento,solo tengo uno de la linea homologada,pero es completamente distinto.

Si encuentro o me traen alguno en estos dias, le saco unas fotos y las comparto.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 27, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola amigo Daniel, No te mande todo el manual escaneado del equipo homologado M31,con el procesador y el encoder tambien ?
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> ...


Estimado Don Elgriego ,ya me enviaste muchas informaciones tecnicas muy valiosas del M31 tal como: lineal de 250Wattios , excitador hasta 40Wattios , PLL , pero lo encoder estereo  y prosesador de audio no , eso seguramente  porque hasta la hora no te solicitei  
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Nov 27, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Estimado Don Elgriego ,ya me enviaste muchas informaciones tecnicas muy valiosas del M31 tal como: lineal de 250Wattios , excitador hasta 40Wattios , PLL , pero lo encoder estereo  y prosesador de audio no , eso seguramente  porque hasta la hora no te solicitei
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Bueno Mi amigo dame unos dias,que lo busco y lo subo.


Saludos.


----------



## ariel27 (Dic 29, 2015)

Buenas tardes gente!!!eh colocado varios equipos de m31 de la linea vieja, pero se me ato el problema con dos equipos de esta marca de a linea nueva, con los led indicadores de falla, la cual indica sobrecarga(este es el problema), la gente de M31 me dice que es por un exceso de consumo...pero el tema es asi...uno de los equipos es de 1k, si los pongo a funcionar en dos de 500w un par funcionan perfecto, pero al cambiar a las otras potencia estas arrancan y la uno automáticamente salta con esta falla...no es problema de roe ni nada de cables o antenas ya que con las otras dos potencia funciona todo perfecto y sin problemas ...ay algún ajuste para el lineal 1??para que no salte esta falla??
también tengo por otro lado dos equipos mas en otra frecuencia los cuales me pasa exactamente igual, pero si coloco un solo lineal este funciona de maravilla...los excitadores los ajusto de acuerdo a cuantos lineales coloque, se los aclaro por las dudas...también están conectados los cables de protección y bloqueo(los de atrás del equipo)
desde ya gracias!!!


----------



## piojo (Dic 30, 2015)

hola ariel no es tan facil como sumar modulos y listo ya tenes 1kw en  antena ,  pienso antes que nada tenes que ajustar cada lineal  independientemente  a la frecuencia de trabajo de la emisora ,  con baja excitacion  1 watts   a la entrada  y calibrar los trimmer del  lineal empezando por los de salida y luego los de entrada  con carga  fantasma 50ohms loogrando maxima potencia y menor roe  .  una vez que  los tenes ajustado le das 5 o 6 watts y vez el funcionamiento si no  tenes carga fantasma que soporte 300 watts  le conectas las antenas y  chequeas el consumo creo ronda los 7 amp a veces es un poco mas  .repetí  estos ajustes con los modulos restantes , una vez que tenes todos  listos los conectas correctamente con los conectores bien apretados a  los cables de enfazado si son cuatro modulos necesitarian aprox 28 watts  para plena potencia ,  te recomiendo que arranques con la mitad  unos  14 watts para hacer las primera pruebas para ver como se comporta todo ,  temperaturas, consumos , etc;  otra cosa importante los cables de  enfazado de los modulos  deben estar calculados para frecuencia de  transmision o cerca sino no te sirven .
Espero te sirva de ayuda  !!!ojo!!! no hacer cortos en los trimmer de las potencias ni pasar de  potencia a las entrada  si quemás un mrf151g estan muy saladitos por  esto dias .


----------



## ariel27 (Dic 30, 2015)

Gracias por responder...el tema es que vino todo listo de fabrica...eso es lo que me parece raro...si controle uno por uno todos los equipos...lo que me da que pensar es que siempre salta el 1


----------



## elgriego (Dic 31, 2015)

Buenas tardes ,el tema de como ajustar un lineal ,como por ej el M31 y sus clones ,es algo que tratamos hasta el artazgo en el foro de radio ,solo es cuestion de hacerse de paciencia y buscar los posts,en ellos entre varios colegas ,expusimos como es la forma de alineacion y del instrumental requerido.

Con respecto a porque siempre salta el mismo,bueno es un tema arduo para hablarlo por aca,pero digamos que los equipos m31 linea homologada ,dejan mucho que desear en sus circuitos de proteccion.por empezar los indicadores mienten ,vos ves que dice alta potencia y el equipo entrega 150w,otra cosa mentirosa es el indicador de corriente de la etapa de salida,a veces esta pasado de consumo y marca normal ,y a veces ocurre lo contrario ,lo que se hace con estos equipos es sacarle los fusibles e intercalar un amperimetro de cc 10 amp analogico,en lugar del fusible,para saber relamente cuanta corriente estan tomando,con 6 amp por modulo ,estarias cercano a los 900W ,de la suma quizas un poquito mas,pero lamentablemente para hacer este trabajo se necesita de instrumental,sino estas siempre como ciego en la neblina,una cosa es ajustar un 250 ,otra muy distinta es 1kw.

Saludos.


----------



## ariel27 (Mar 30, 2017)

Buenas tardes, les consulto...en el procsador, le fui poniendo una frecuencia en seno y con el osciloscopio fui chequeando que cada test point coincida...esta bien?? es para controlar que trabaje bien, este equipo tiene unos agudos muy feos...la disposición de las 6 placas...tres por canal, son: graves , medios , agudos?
Gracias.


----------



## fedecortes1 (Ene 26, 2019)

Buenas tardes gente! Acabo de recibir en el taller 2 procesadores M31 MkIII con codificador  los cuales fueron mal conectados por algun genio de la emisora . Conectaron la salida de RF (con 8W a pleno) a la salida de audio del procesador , a simple vista solo quemo un operacional en la placa del codificador que aparentemente es NE5534N y entre las patas 3 y 4 lleva o una resistencia o una bobina la cual solo quedaron los terminales . La consulta es, alguien tendria a mano una placa o el circuito para ver que componente es el que volo ahi para poder reemplazarlo?? No tengo instrumental para calibrar todo el procesador si es que sucedio algo mas , asi que si no se soluciona reemplazando estos 2 componentes hasta ahi llegara mi amor (como decia mi abuelo) . Les agradezco a todos desde ya y felicitaciones a los amigos que compartieron sus desarrollos. Saludos!


----------



## maricio (Ene 30, 2019)

fedecortes1 dijo:


> Buenas tardes gente! Acabo de recibir en el taller 2 procesadores M31 MkIII con codificador  los cuales fueron mal conectados por algun genio de la emisora . Conectaron la salida de RF (con 8W a pleno) a la salida de audio del procesador , a simple vista solo quemo un operacional en la placa del codificador que aparentemente es NE5534N y entre las patas 3 y 4 lleva o una resistencia o una bobina la cual solo quedaron los terminales . La consulta es, alguien tendria a mano una placa o el circuito para ver que componente es el que volo ahi para poder reemplazarlo?? No tengo instrumental para calibrar todo el procesador si es que sucedio algo mas , asi que si no se soluciona reemplazando estos 2 componentes hasta ahi llegara mi amor (como decia mi abuelo) . Les agradezco a todos desde ya y felicitaciones a los amigos que compartieron sus desarrollos. Saludos!


hola fedecortes1 y bienvenido , podria subir una foto bien enfocado del procesador m31 que comentas por que sera dificil ayudarte a resolver la falla ¿ los 2 procesadores tiene la misma falla ? yo tengo 2 procesadores m31 mkIII  igual uno es de am y el otro de fm 
esp tu comentario y foto de los procesadores estoy a tu dispòsicion de ayudarte


maricio dijo:


> hola fedecortes1 y bienvenido , podria subir una foto bien enfocado del procesador m31 que comentas por que sera dificil ayudarte a resolver la falla ¿ los 2 procesadores tiene la misma falla ? yo tengo 2 procesadores m31 mkIII  igual uno es de am y el otro de fm
> 
> no se te ocurra a tocar ninguno de los preset que tiene la plaqueta por que descalibras  el procesador mejor no tocar antes de consultar tengo el circuito electrico original m31
> 
> ...


----------



## fedecortes1 (Feb 4, 2019)

Hola Mricio! Perdon por la demora, no habia visto su respuesta. Les envio fotos de los codificadores. Puntualmente necesito el valor exacto de R60 de la placa verde , no esta el IC ya que estaba totalmente detonado . en la otra placa se ve una resistencia al lado del NE5534N que tambien quedo fulminada ( EN LAS FOTOS LE HICE UN PEQUEÑO OVALO DE COLOR ROJO A LAs RESISTENCIA EN CUESTION ) . si bien logre hacerlo funcionar quisiera dejarle puesta una resistencia con el valor que corresponde . Espero que alguien tenga a mano los valores exactos.. Desde ya muy agradecido , de paso dejo las imagenes con los valores de los IC visibles ya que en varias placas los mismos se encuentran borrados. Saludos!!


----------



## maricio (Feb 4, 2019)

fedecortes1 dijo:


> Hola Mricio! Perdon por la demora, no habia visto su respuesta. Les envio fotos de los codificadores. Puntualmente necesito el valor exacto de R60 de la placa verde , no esta el IC ya que estaba totalmente detonado . en la otra placa se ve una resistencia al lado del NE5534N que tambien quedo fulminada ( EN LAS FOTOS LE HICE UN PEQUEÑO OVALO DE COLOR ROJO A LAs RESISTENCIA EN CUESTION ) . si bien logre hacerlo funcionar quisiera dejarle puesta una resistencia con el valor que corresponde . Espero que alguien tenga a mano los valores exactos.. Desde ya muy agradecido , de paso dejo las imagenes con los valores de los IC visibles ya que en varias placas los mismos se encuentran borrados. Saludos!!


hola fedecortes , 1) ¿ la placa de la etapa del procesador funciona prenden los 4 led en cada canal en ambos procesadores  ?  mañana me fijo en el diagrama electrico del codificador stereo  y te paso el valor de r60


----------



## fedecortes1 (Feb 4, 2019)

Muchas gracias Maricio . los procesadores ya los entregue , procesador y compresor OK!!! , el problema quedo solo en el codificador, con resistencias de 40 k hasta un poco mas de 100 k funciona de manera extraña al encender el equipo pero funciona. de todas formas quisiera tener el valor exacto de esas resistencias asi entrego el codificador con los componentes correctos , a los dos les hicieron lo mismo , les inyectaron RF unos 8 W provenientes del exitador , en vez de conectar el bnc al lineal lo pusieron en la calida de audio del MK3 ... como quemaron uno depues conectaron el otro y menos mal que no tenian mas sino seguia el incendio jajajjaja. .. Muchas gracias por responder. saludos!!


----------



## maricio (Feb 5, 2019)

fedecortes1 dijo:


> Muchas gracias Maricio . los procesadores ya los entregué , procesador y compresor OK!!! , el problema quedo solo en el codificador, con resistencias de 40 k hasta un poco mas de 100 k funciona de manera extraña al encender el equipo pero funciona. de todas formas quisiera tener el valor exacto de esas resistencias asi entrego el codificador con los componentes correctos , a los dos les hicieron lo mismo , les inyectaron RF unos 8 W provenientes del excitador , en vez de conectar el bnc al lineal lo pusieron en la calida de audio del MK3 ... como quemaron uno depues conectaron el otro y menos mal que no tenian mas sino seguia el incendio jajajjaja. .. Muchas gracias por responder. saludos!!




*H*ola fedecortes, ¿ *O_*sea que el procesador no tienen codificador incluido ambos ?  *M*e fij*é* el diagrama y te paso el valor de la resistencia quemad*a* es de 47 ohm 1/4w *,* que sale de una de la*s* pata*s* del integrado ne5534  que va el cable positivo gris*,* hacia al conector de salida bnc mpx*,* las resistencias que pusiste sacala*s* y pon*é* *é*ste mismo que es original y luego me comentas.

*Nota del moderador : *
*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.
Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación e interrogación, comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. No nos gusta la escritura *"En Bloque"*


----------



## fedecortes1 (Feb 5, 2019)

maricio dijo:


> hola fedecortes, ¿ osea que el procesador no tienen codificador incluido ambos ?  me fije el diagrama y te paso el valor de la resistencia quemado es de 47 ohm 1/4w  que sale de una de la pata del integrado ne5534  que va el cable positivo gris hacia al conector de salida bnc mpx las resistencias que pusiste sacala y pone este mismo que es original y luego me comentas



Perfecto Maricio !!! habia pegado en el palo , con una de 40 parecia funcionar bien jajaja . exactamente , la resistencia sale de una de las patas del ne5534 (creo que era la pata 4 ) el fin de semana ire a la emisora para traer los procesadores asi les agrego los codificadores ahora reemplazare los IC que acaban de llegarme y las resistencias. esperemos que hasta ahi nomas hayan llegado los 8W que les pusieron . pudo haber pasado cualquier cosa. El fin de semana pondre manos a la obra y paso a comentarle .. Muy agradecido por el dato y cualquier cosa quedo a sus ordenes. Saludos!!


----------



## fedecortes1 (Feb 15, 2019)

PErfecto MAricio , ayer me trajeron los pacientes a los que habia que instalarle nuevamente los codificadores y ya se fueron funcionando con la resistencia de 47 ohms y tuve que cambiar en ambas placas tambien un capacitor de 220 micro x 50V que no me habia dado cuenta que habian quedado medio alterados. 10 puntos todo, muy agradecido por el dato. Saludos!!!

Federico

FM Glaciar 105.7 Mhz


----------



## pajaro_loco (Nov 26, 2019)

maricio dijo:


> *H*ola fedecortes, ¿ *O_*sea que el procesador no tienen codificador incluido ambos ?  *M*e fij*é* el diagrama y te paso el valor de la resistencia quemad*a* es de 47 ohm 1/4w *,* que sale de una de la*s* pata*s* del integrado ne5534  que va el cable positivo gris*,* hacia al conector de salida bnc mpx*,* las resistencias que pusiste sacala*s* y pon*é* *é*ste mismo que es original y luego me comentas.
> 
> *Nota del moderador : *
> *05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.
> Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación e interrogación, comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. No nos gusta la escritura *"En Bloque"*



Hola maricio, vos tenes el circuito de este generador stereo? necesito saber donde va conectado el pote que regula el nivel de salida MPX y su valor.
Gracias


----------



## duflos (Nov 30, 2019)

hola compañeros , alguien me guía a donde va esta placa la principal y las 6 mas chicas de 10 ya mas o menos las entendí pero esta mmm nooo jajja voy a tratar de armarlo saludos


----------



## maricio (Nov 30, 2019)

hola pajaro loco  el valor del pote de salida mpx es de 50k logaritmico y va conectado en la 2 patas de salida del integrado ne5532  busca el datasheet y te indica los pines de in y out 


y comentame o podria subir la plaqueta del codificador si lo tiene a mano
hola duflos  de que es esa placa o diseño de un codificador stereo ? ya que no llego apreciar bien los componentes


----------



## duflos (Nov 30, 2019)

Maricio está en los archivos que subieron en el principio ,  no doy en la tecla o no se si es de otra parte no entiendo compa ,  a ver si me puede ayudar  muchas gracias Saludos


----------



## duflos (Dic 16, 2019)

Listo funcionando 10s puntos gracias a los colegas por el materias yo no tuve problemas de agudos ni nada por el este lo funciona muy bien al parecer recien lo probe ayer sonido muy lindo gracias


----------



## maricio (Dic 24, 2019)

hola duflos  tiene el codificador stereo ?  como copiaste el pcb ¿   podrias subir el pcb ?


----------



## wrossi25 (Ene 3, 2020)

Hola podran subir el mk3 m31 ?


----------



## duflos (Feb 12, 2020)

Hola colegas el que arme es el subio  *elmito2* y me guie por el archivo de el griego , usted que me pregunto señor  wrossi25, ahora bien ... , para los led de vumetro como bien decia el señor el griego que explico que para calibrarlo tienen que quedar 3 prendidos ,el cuarto que prenda con los bajos , cada uno delos led se conectan directamente o tiene un circuito en especial? como se ve en el circuito electrónico la salida a cada led salen de cada plaquita pequeña , otra pregunta el led 4 donde se conecta si alguien tiene los datos a mano se los agradezco mucho saludos


----------



## duflos (Mar 11, 2020)

Hola colegas , solucione el tema de los led todo funcionaba perfecto , pero ahora tengo un drama , como que no funciona el agc es decir no realsa los temas , el sonido sale perfecto pero si el tema a escuchar es bajo no realza como al principio , cambie todos  los ic hasta los ca 3080 nuevamente pero igual tengo ese problema , alguien me da una mano a ver si puedo solucionarlo ? Muchas gracias lo que noto que en la alimentacion tengo +12v -gnd- -11,78v


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 11, 2020)

duflos dijo:


> Hola colegas , solucione el tema de los led todo funcionaba perfecto , pero ahora tengo un drama , como que no funciona el agc es decir no realsa los temas , el sonido sale perfecto pero si el tema a escuchar es bajo no realza como al principio , cambie todos  los ic hasta los ca 3080 nuevamente pero igual tengo ese problema , alguien me da una mano a ver si puedo solucionarlo ? Muchas gracias lo que noto que en la alimentacion tengo +12v -gnd- -11,78v


Publica el circuito para ver donde puede estar la falla


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 11, 2020)

La falla muy seguramente esté en el CAG , producida por el reggaeton


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 11, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La falla muy seguramente esté en el CAG , producida por el reggaeton


Vo decí que si no pasá reggaeton el aparato va a funcioná


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 11, 2020)

No no , digo que el reggaetón se lo quemó !


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 11, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No no , *digo que el reggaetón se lo quemó *!



​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 11, 2020)

Con una tenaza oxidada le tiene que arrancar los componentes infectados de raggaeton , es peor que el coronavirus ! 👾


----------



## duflos (Mar 11, 2020)

Es el publicado por el griego ... no lo quiese poner para que no se repita y me borren el mensaje , jajajaj, creo eran los bc557  ahora porque puede pasar quien lo sabe jaja saludos


----------



## victorpena (Ene 22, 2021)

duflos dijo:


> Es el publicado por el griego ... no lo quiese poner para que no se repita y me borren el mensaje , jajajaj, creo eran los bc557  ahora porque puede pasar quien lo sabe jaja saludos


Hola DUFLOS, yo estoy tratando de armar ese procesador, pero me encontre con algunas dudas, en algunas tarjetas usan 4 diodos y otras 6, no estan muy claras, en los archivos de ELMITO algunos PCB estan incompletos, usted me podria dar una mano, saludos y gracias


----------



## duflos (Ene 22, 2021)

Diga en cual de las tarjetas tiene duda y le explico amigo..


----------



## victorpena (Ene 22, 2021)

duflos dijo:


> Diga en cual de las tarjetas tiene duda y le explico amigo..


Hola, gracias por atender mi solicitud, descargue los archivos de ELMITO hay 4 tarjetas solo una tiene los valores las otras 3 tienen componentes SMD y DIP, es ahi donde se me produce la confusion, tambien ocupe los esquematicos de EL GRIEGO

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 22, 2021

MI IDEA ES HACER UNA SOLA PLACA CON TODOS LOS MODULOS, VIENDO LAS FOTOGRAFIAS QUE HAN SUBIDO EN UNA DE LAS TARJETAS HAY UNA RESISTENCIA DE 6M8, YA HE COMPRADO LOS CA3080, QUE SERIAN LOS INTEGRADOS MAS DIFICIL DE ENCONTRAR


----------



## duflos (Ene 22, 2021)

bueno compañero mañana busco en detalle todo , la resistencia de 6m8 va solo en una sola plaquita de graves , ojo que en la parte de diodos en algunas van todos los diodos , pero en otra no , y en cierta posición ármese de paciencia porque le va a llevar , cuando lo había terminado era un experto en el armado de este detalle por detalle jajaja , los 3080 hay dos tipo de pcb en los archivos una para utilizar smd otros para usar dip , son las mismas pero usando distinto tipo de encapsulado


----------



## victorpena (Ene 23, 2021)

Gracias, si ya estoy asumiendo que tendre que tener paciencia, lo que me llama la atencion con respecto a esa resistencia que solo va en una sola tarjeta, de un solo canal


----------



## gabyuy25 (Feb 2, 2021)

Hola amigos pregunto por acá me disculpo si no lo hago de la forma correcta 
tengo un procesador m31 mk3 III el de las placas blancas arriba 1684 dice en su circuito 
y necesito apagar el pre énfasis ya que voy a usarlo para radio online 
alguien puede indicarme como o sino el valor de R y C para hacer un filtro de énfasis 75us a la salida 
muchas gracias


----------



## victorpena (Feb 2, 2021)

gabyuy25 dijo:


> Hola amigos pregunto por acá me disculpo si no lo hago de la forma correcta
> tengo un procesador m31 mk3 III el de las placas blancas arriba 1684 dice en su circuito
> y necesito apagar el pre énfasis ya que voy a usarlo para radio online
> alguien puede indicarme como o sino el valor de R y C para hacer un filtro de énfasis 75us a la salida
> muchas gracias Ver el archivo adjunto 261540


Hola amigo, podría usted compartir fotos con el detalle de los componentes, respecto al preépasis debería estar a la salida del audio, no en la tarjeta grande, saludos 
​​


----------



## gabyuy25 (Feb 2, 2021)

Hola Victorpena , agradezco tu respuesta 
en la ultima imagen se ve el final de la salida de audio que envía la señal al codificador estéreo son los cables rojo  blanco y negro
mas claramente en la tercer foto se ve el final del circuito se que hay un modelo con una pequeña placa anexa con un circuito de preénfasis al parecer este lo tiene integrado pero no se donde, también vi que hablan de un jumper selector de 50 o 75 ms pero no esta presente en este modelo.


----------



## victorpena (Feb 2, 2021)

te refieres a la placa en donde estan los led en el frente del equipo, hay dos integrados, el de 8 pines, es la entrada balanceada de ambos canales, el de 14 pines es el filtro de 15 Khz, puede que ahi una parte del intergrado este el preémpasis y de este intergrado sale el audio hacia la tarjeta grande, yo estoy tratando de construir este procesador por eso conosco un poco su distribución, pero me faltan algunos valores para poder darle forma, y justo ese intergrado de 14 pines no tengo claridad de sus valores, por eso no tengo la certeza si es todo el integrado para filtro o una parte es preénfasis, seria bueno que alguien que armo este equipo nos diera una manito en esto, DUFLOS, ELMITO2, ELGRIEGO, ellos iniciaron este hilo hace años


----------



## gabyuy25 (Feb 2, 2021)

Bueno por lo menos ya tenemos una idea de su posible ubicación, es posible que el preénfasis este generado como un filtro pasivo condensador resistencia y de allí al integrado que lo amplifica es un suponer!!! 
esperemos tener mas respuestas de estos usuarios que son mas entendidos en el tema, de lo contrario improvisare con un filtro RC a la salida y con un analizador de espectro intentare aplanar la curva de agudos 
voy a sacar fotos desde cerca para que este mas al detalle los componentes ,sabemos que algunos están borrados por la empresa 
tengo este material que quizás pueda sumar a la causa.
Saludos


----------



## victorpena (Feb 2, 2021)

gabyuy25 dijo:


> Bueno por lo menos ya tenemos una idea de su posible ubicación, es posible que el preénfasis este generado como un filtro pasivo condensador resistencia y de allí al integrado que lo amplifica es un suponer!!!
> esperemos tener mas respuestas de estos usuarios que son mas entendidos en el tema, de lo contrario improvisare con un filtro RC a la salida y con un analizador de espectro intentare aplanar la curva de agudos
> voy a sacar fotos desde cerca para que este mas al detalle los componentes ,sabemos que algunos están borrados por la empresa
> tengo este material que quizás pueda sumar a la causa.
> Saludos


Este circuito lo arme y funciona 100% es un preenfasis con un filtro de 15 Khz, si no encuentras los MC33170, puedes usar los TL074 0 TL084, la diferencia es que el primero es muy bajo ruido, ya el 084 es mas ruidoso, pero son iguales en las conecciones, estan con los valores, espero te sea util


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 3, 2021)

victorpena dijo:


> " seria bueno que alguien que armo este equipo nos diera una manito en esto, DUFLOS, ELMITO2, ELGRIEGO, ellos iniciaron este hilo hace años"


Hola a todos , informo que muy desafortunadamente lo compa Don ELGRIEGO no puede ayudar una ves que ese nomas si queda entre nosotros , el paso a una vida mejor ( que Dios lo tenga en un bueno lugar descansando en paz).
Con mucha pacienzia y buena voluntad es possible seguir lo camiño del audio por la tarjeta de procesamento y desligando al azar ( tentativa y error) capacitores ( solamente uno a cada tentativa)  de modo a desabilitar lo preenfasis , seguramente es solo uno capacitor por canal.
!Suerte! 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Feb 3, 2021)

R.i.p Don ELGRIEGO.


----------



## victorpena (Feb 3, 2021)

Gracias Daniel, triste noticia, pero en estos tiempos, ELGRIEGO estará mucho mejor, se le recordara por sus aportes


----------



## gabyuy25 (Feb 3, 2021)

Agradezco sus comentarios !!!
en internet encontré un articulo que habla sobre el tema y ofrece como alternativa un circuito RC deénfasis que en teoría revertía el preénfasis. 



			Pre and De Emphasis Help: Running the Numbers
		


voy a intentar pasar el audio por dicho filtro a modo de solucionarlo sin modificar el circuito de forma de tener una salida mpx con preénfasis
y una de linea estéreo sin preénfasis para usarla en streaming.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 3, 2021)

gabyuy25 dijo:


> Agradezco sus comentarios !!!
> en internet encontré un articulo que habla sobre el tema y ofrece como alternativa un circuito RC deénfasis que en teoría revertía el preénfasis.
> 
> 
> ...


!Caro Don gabyuy25 , NO puedes poner una rede de Deenfasis en la salida del sinal MPX ( multiplex) !
Pudes poner esa rede en la entrada del encoder estereo , pero nunca en la salida.
Lo mejor a hacer es determinar cual es lo capacitor ( y es solamente uno por canal ) que hace la Preenfasis y quitarlo de la tarjeta.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## gabyuy25 (Feb 3, 2021)

Claro Daniel 

la idea era sacar el audio estéreo en la entrada del codificador 
restar el preénfasis o como tu mencionas 
quitar el condensador de el circuito que por lo que me comenta ,victorpena, se encuentra en la entrada de audio asociado al ic de 14 patas en la placa donde están los leds 

me tienta el filtro RC deénfasis para que el procesador siga con sus características originales y sumarle la salida de linea sin el preénfasis para el streaming 
esta noche voy a intentarlo vamos a ver que sucede


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 3, 2021)

gabyuy25 dijo:


> Claro Daniel
> 
> la idea era sacar el audio estéreo en la entrada del codificador
> restar el preénfasis o como tu mencionas
> ...


Cuando lograr localizar lo capacitor correcto y quitarlo del circuito vaias a perceber un audio sin "brillo"o una falta de agudos , un sonido un poco mas abafado menos rico en detalles.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## gabyuy25 (Feb 7, 2021)

Hola Daniel Lopes u otros miembros. tienen idea de que parte del circuito debo sacar el o los condensadores para apagar el preenfasis 
ya que con un circuito rc a la salida estero no tuve un buen resultado atenuó los agudos pero también otras frecuencias 
probé con varios valores para el filtro RC y el que mejor sonó fue 20 k 2.2 mf pero sin sonar del todo bien 
Gracias por sus aportes Saludos !!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 7, 2021)

gabyuy25 dijo:


> Hola Daniel Lopes u otros miembros. tienen idea de que parte del circuito debo sacar el o los condensadores para apagar el preenfasis
> ya que con un circuito rc a la salida estero no tuve un buen resultado atenuó los agudos pero también otras frecuencias
> probé con varios valores para el filtro RC y el que mejor sonó fue 20 k 2.2 mf pero sin sonar del todo bien
> Gracias por sus aportes Saludos !!!


Bueno ya te dice que poner una rede RC deenfasis en la salida de MPX NO funciona y peor aun estropia la separación de canales .
Muy desafortunadamente NO tengo ninguma información sobre ese equipo , asi siendo lo siento pero no puedo ayudar mejor.
Quizaz alguna alma caridosa aporte lo diagrama esquemactico dese equipo aca ( Foro) , asi jo podrias ayudar a quitar tu enquietude con mucho gusto.
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## victorpena (Feb 7, 2021)

Estimados GABYUY25, DANIEL LOPEZ, adjunto el esquematico de entrada y salida del m31, este fue un aporte de ELGRIEGO, junto com ELMITO2, ESPERO LE SIRVA


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 8, 2021)

victorpena dijo:


> Estimados GABYUY25, DANIEL LOPEZ, adjunto el esquematico de entrada y salida del m31, este fue un aporte de ELGRIEGO, junto com ELMITO2, ESPERO LE SIRVA


Voy estudiar detenidamente ese aporte y veer lo que puedo ayudar sobre ese tema.
Att,
Daniel lopes.


----------



## chinotriac (Mar 13, 2021)

wrossi25 dijo:


> Hola necesito saber si alguien sabe el nombre de los circuitos integrados del procesador de audio M31 MKIII con codificador estereo. Estos desgraciados los borraron.
> 
> Gracias ...


Hola. Tengo hace rato en reparaciòn un procesador M31 y no poseo el circuito electrònico. Hice un diagrama copiando el original pero tiene varios componentes borrados. Alguien tiene el circuito de fábrica? Gracias


----------



## duflos (Mar 13, 2021)

Pase una foto de cual le falte saver  y le digo compañero .. saludos


----------



## victorpena (Abr 2, 2021)

chinotriac dijo:


> Hola. Tengo hace rato en reparaciòn un procesador M31 y no poseo el circuito electrònico. Hice un diagrama copiando el original pero tiene varios componentes borrados. Alguien tiene el circuito de fábrica? Gracias


Hola Chinotriac, es posible que subieras esas fotos y asi poder ver lo que tu haz logrado y juntar la información con lo que tenemos los otros colegas, saludos


duflos dijo:


> bueno compañero mañana busco en detalle todo , la resistencia de 6m8 va solo en una sola plaquita de graves , ojo que en la parte de diodos en algunas van todos los diodos , pero en otra no , y en cierta posición ármese de paciencia porque le va a llevar , cuando lo había terminado era un experto en el armado de este detalle por detalle jajaja , los 3080 hay dos tipo de pcb en los archivos una para utilizar smd otros para usar dip , son las mismas pero usando distinto tipo de encapsulado


Hola Duflos es posible que puedas subir algún esquemático para poder comprar con lo que yo tengo y ver donde pueda tener algún error,  saludos


----------



## duflos (Abr 2, 2021)

El esquemático esta en el primer post suba una foto y miramos donde puede estar el error compañero , aparentemente no esta entendiendo el material que se subió ,están los pcb , disposición de diodos y pcb de graves medios y agudos mas la placa general (placa grande) , el griego subio  el circuito electrónico con cada parte del procesador ,   ponga una foto del circuito que ya tiene armado y que falla tiene si no no lo vamos a poder ayudar saludos amigo


----------



## victorpena (Abr 2, 2021)

Hola DUFLOS, que tal , gracias por vuestra respuesta, el dia 22 de enero del presente año subi el pcb, lo hice en una sola tarjeta, dentro de las dudas que tengo es por que hay una resistencia 6,8M en solo una tarjeta cuando debería ser en ambos canales, revisando los esquemáticos subidos por ELMITO2 y ELGRIEGO son distintos entre ellos, saludos y un abrazo


----------



## J2C (Abr 2, 2021)

.



@victorpena te pide una foto de las plaquetas donde tenes problemas, no imágenes de la placa que diseñaste. Para ver cual puede ser el problema que estás teniendo.


----------



## duflos (Abr 2, 2021)

La "famosa" resistencia va en un solo canal , eso esta claro es mas hay fotos del procesador original y solo lleva en una sola placa (graves), si no pones esta la recuperación  luego de una compresion es muy lerdo vas a notar en el vumetro, que los led no apagan en formar uniforme por mas que varies el ataque mediante el preset que tiene la placa central , toma en cuenta los mensajes de el griego en la cual aclara que en las placas de cada banda , las resistencias son tal cual , 150k graves -100k medios - y no recuerdo cual era en los agudos , son tal cual  , te lo digo porque tuve la oportunidad de tener uno original en las manos y los valores que puso el mito estan casi todos correctos , si solo diseño la pcb no le va quedar que hacer un prototipo en pcb y ir puliendo , ya con ese pcb cambian de lugar todos los componentes , de ultima subi el archivo y trataremos de analizarlo como va quedando ....
Tiene parte de un generador estereo tambirn en la board ? Vi un mc1496 por gay perdido jajajaj


----------



## Paco765W (Ene 12, 2022)

Hola 
Resulta que yo estoy teniendo exactamente el mismo Problema o inconveniente que Ariel27. Todo correcto. revise todo. bien., ni que hablar de cables carga fantasma y ajustes de potencia, pero falla al sumar por Sobrecarga.
La pregunta es . Ariel pudo solucionar? - 
O bien si me pueden pasar un email o celular de Ariel27 para charlar.
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 12, 2022)

Paco Barreto dijo:


> O bien si me pueden pasar un email o celular de Ariel27 para charlar.


Esa informacion es privada del usuario y nadie la vá a publicar aunque la conozca. Vos tenes muchos años en el foro y deberías saberlo.
Enviale un mensaje privado y tal vez te conteste..o nó...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 12, 2022)

Paco765W dijo:


> Hola
> Resulta que yo estoy teniendo exactamente el mismo Problema o inconveniente que Ariel27. Todo correcto. revise todo. bien., ni que hablar de cables carga fantasma y ajustes de potencia, pero falla al sumar por Sobrecarga.
> La pregunta es . Ariel pudo solucionar? -
> O bien si me pueden pasar un email o celular de Ariel27 para charlar.
> Desde ya muchas gracias


Y ¿ No sería mejor y *mucho menos egoísta* que la solución se publique en el Foro ?


----------



## Paco765W (Ene 12, 2022)

Si por supuesto. Sería lo correcto. 
Me comprometo a informar la solución cuando la encuentre. 
Ya llevo varios meses estudiando , verificando componentes y todo está bien pero el resultado siempre me da la misma falla y corta todo, no da opción de medir nada.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 12, 2022)

Hola a todos , ? y no serias possible enbiar ese equipo para mantenimiento en la propria fabrica que lo hice (M31) ?
!Es sin dudas algun la solución mas acertada y tanbien  seguramente  la mas cara ( mas dispendiosa) $$ !
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Paco765W (Ene 13, 2022)

Hola Daniel.
Si eso solucionaría rápido todo.
Pero de esta manera aprendería muy poco o nada.
Voy a seguir intentando un poco mas y después me queda enviar a fabrica como ultimo recurso.
Gracias por interesarte.


----------

